# ice melt



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Does ice melt or salt really hurt your driveway?


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

yes


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

and yes


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

They're both right. I have an article that I wrote on the subject that I'm still waiting to get published. It's not a simple answer but yeah deicing products can hurt concrete. It's not the chemical itself that hurts the concrete per say but the outcome of the chemical. It can be prevented though.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

Hmrepairs said:


> Does ice melt or salt really hurt your driveway?


I guess the correct answer or a better answer is that if your driveway is concrete, yes.
Gravel driveways should be fine!!! :thumbsup:

Ice melt may be better for your driveway than salt. It all depends upon the type of ice melt you use, the amount, etc.

willy


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Also, be aware of the "safe" ice melters. They still cause damage. (read the fine print)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

On a concrete driveway ice melt or salt has the tendency to leave pock marks.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Sodium chloride (plain old rock salt) has no chemical effect on properly batched, placed & finished concrete.

Same with Calcium chloride as long as it's used in moderation.

Large amounts of Magnesium, as well as Ammonium nitrate or sulfate, mixed into de-ier blends CAN actually chemically attack concrete though.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

My point on the subject is that all of them are harmful, some less than others but still harmful. Using a sealer may help before winter hits. I've also noticed that snow and ice seem to pop off a sealed surface. 

Here is a little dialogue on the subject. This guy is pretty sharp; "Ask The Builder".
==============================================================
http://www.askthebuilder.com/B161_Concrete_Scaling_and_Deicing_Salts.shtml

(visit the site for the complete article)

*Concrete Spalling Comparison Study*
The National Research Council's Strategic Highway Research Program tested deicing salts to see how they would etch and destroy concrete. The tests were interesting. It appears that magnesium chloride did the least amount of damage. Calcium chloride caused 26 times more damage to the concrete than magnesium chloride. Regular rock salt, sodium chloride, caused an astonishing 63 times more damage. If the tests were accurate, it appears that it may be worth the extra money to purchase and use magnesium chloride. 

============================================================


Willy


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Willy is said:


> *Concrete Spalling Comparison Study*
> The National Research Council's Strategic Highway Research Program tested deicing salts to see how they would etch and destroy concrete. The tests were interesting. It appears that magnesium chloride did the least amount of damage. Calcium chloride caused 26 times more damage to the concrete than magnesium chloride. Regular rock salt, sodium chloride, caused an astonishing 63 times more damage. If the tests were accurate, it appears that it may be worth the extra money to purchase and use magnesium chloride.
> 
> ============================================================
> ...


That is interesting, because the Portland Cement Assoc. seems to have always found the exact opposites in their case studies.......


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

I'm with you; go with professional studies, not some guys opinion. I can barely spell salt.

Willy


----------



## bernie (Aug 1, 2005)

ice melt trashed my stained, broom finish sidewalk this winter. I'm not very
pleased.

Had a conversation with the company who's name is on the bag TODAY and
got a response that 'no one else has ever complained'. Told him the average
person didn't do a stain and sealer job like I did and its a good thing I'm the
one complaining and not one of my customers. I suggested he come out and
take a look for himself. Doubt that he will so ... I'm taking pictures to him.

So, now the interesting question ... being contractors ... how do we inform
our customers. Bottom line, if they trash their concrete like I did this winter,
who do they usually point the finger at first? 

Bernie


----------



## Paul's (Oct 14, 2010)

I waited 2 years before using ice melter on my 6000 sf driveway at my last house. Turned it into a 50% exposed ag driveway. Of course, I didn't use pea gravel just 3/4" ag. Good thing for me is that its someone else's problem now. I'll never use ice melter of any kind on concrete.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

So out of all the concrete that has been trashed. Has any of this concrete been sealed with a penetrating sealer? Acrylic sealers usually don't hold up well to icemelt.


----------

